# Toggenburg cross Angora



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds stupid, yes, I know. It sounds like a ridiculous idea - why would anyone want to breed a dairy doe to an angora buck?

It started off as a bit of a joke - a friend of mine bought my toggy doe, and she was in season the other day. I said I could bring Padre (Boer) over since I dont have a dairy buck atm. Then I laughed and jokingly said well I could bring Traveller (Angora). One thing led to another and ... we have decided to breed her to the angora buck lol

Now, it didnt happen the other day since my ute broke down, but the next time she is in season, I'm going to bring Trav over

I actually started thinking today ... its probably not a bad idea, really. The cross, I mean. Angoras are BEAUTIFUL milkers. They always have plenty to spare, really nice udders well attached with two clean teats. And their milk is so so rich and creamy. So I reckon crossed over a dairy goat isnt going to be a bad idea at all - increase the cream and also increase the volume of milk. 

So thats my experiment - will take a few years till we know how it ends up lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure the babies will be cute as can be!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, I have seen that here. I do believe it is a oops, but they get a bigger angora goat. It is NOT the Mohair that you would get off the Angora's but not bad for someone to play with some cheap fiber.

I have never heard of anyone milking a Angora goat before. :scratch:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

I can vouche for angora-dairy crosses being adorable, and I will bet that it would increase the cream content of the milk. I had some 1/4 angora 3/4 dairy does from a half angora sire that had nicely shaped, healthy udders and were excellent mothers. I didn't milk them, but they always had more than enough milk for their kids. They didn't have an angora-like fleece but made a lot of cashmere, and I'd say they were about 3/4 the size of regular dairy goats. Loved their personalities and thriftiness, would happily have goats like them again. Thought I would share pics of their second freshening udders, since I was pretty happy with them(and an improvement on the oversized teats of the dairy lines they came from).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

wow goatbless, they do not have any Angora look at all.


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think I would have suspected they had any angora in them if I didn't know their parents. They just looked like slightly small dairy goat crosses. I would have probably assumed they had oberhasli in them, but they were actually 1/2 nubian and 1/4 alpine.


----------

